# Truck stolen last night



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

My truck was stolen from my driveway last night everything I own was on the truck.

Drain Machines
Camera 
Locator
Jetter
propress
and all my power tools & Hand tools.

Im in Long Beach, ca and I'm going to start buying
if anyone has extra stuff for sale

562-328-7369
patrick


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Holy crap! Insurance taking care of you?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn that sucks big time. It's a long shot, but I hope they find it and most of your stuff. Is insurance paying for anything in the truck?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I'll check with a couple guys tomorrow and see if they have any tools for sale.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I had full coverage on the truck 
But not the proper coverage on the tools.

I'm f*cked on tools.

Check your insurance guys


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tool coverage is a pain and expensive. Cheaper to take the risk.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sorry to here that Pat. I had to go through my liability insurance in times past. Any neighbors have security cams?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

One of our company trucks got broke into the other day, along with tools, they took an iPad. I guess when they realized it could be tracked they pulled over and laid it out on a curb. A cop lived right there and got there license plate on his security camera.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

G*d Da**. Low life a**holes.

People like that need to be beat profusely around the head. So sorry to hear that.

Keep an eye on Craig's list.........


----------



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Disagee that it's too expensive to cover your tools - every truck we have on the road has 25K inland marine coverage on it - just in case. Costs $630/year (5 trucks), $250 deductible. I have gotten quotes from other insurers for twice what we pay though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TheOfficeGirl said:


> Disagee that it's too expensive to cover your tools - every truck we have on the road has 25K inland marine coverage on it - just in case. Costs $630/year (5 trucks), $250 deductible. I have gotten quotes from other insurers for twice what we pay though.


who's your policy through?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Fatpat said:


> My truck was stolen from my driveway last night everything I own was on the truck.
> 
> Drain Machines
> Camera
> ...


No worries on the tools,they will bring them back cause you have to work to use them,and we know that no sob thief is gonna work for a living,sorry bout your luck,did you leave the keys in ignition???


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sparky said:


> No worries on the tools,they will bring them back cause you have to work to use them,and we know that no sob thief is gonna work for a living,sorry bout your luck,did you leave the keys in ignition???


Long Beach, CA! **** no he didn't leave his keys in the truck or the doors unlocked. I lived in IB back in the early '00's and even then you didn't blink without locking your doors.

On a side note, my very first job on my own was a fill valve. Locked my truck, phone and keys in it. Had to use the HO's phone to call Chevy to unlock it.. new truck at the time.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry about the loss Patrick. I hope you recover quickly. Once bitten, twice shy. No doubt you need to re-double your efforts in securing your items.


----------



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> who's your policy through?


Great Junkie - it's through Secura. State Farm was twice as much. I think it's one of those items in a policy that some companies try to make extra revenue on - sort of like not offering strong dividends on work comp.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

No keys in the ignition.
My broth in law is a deputy in my city and said there is a crew of guys in the area ripping off plumbing trucks.


----------



## loyale93 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bummer. That sucks the big wanger... Sorry, man.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> My truck was stolen from my driveway last night everything I own was on the truck.
> 
> Drain Machines
> Camera
> ...




What the ****? Youve been in business for like 6 months and your truck already gone?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Pat-
I reccomend all plumbers get hockey puck locks and a two way viper alarm. There's a one mile range on the remote so you'll know if it goes off even when your 80 stories up. The optional SmartStart module will call you when the alarm goes off and gps track your truck. A smaller Gps device can be hidden in expensive equipment. It's called a "Tile". 
You can always make more money. Better than catching the guy and who knows what happening. I know you just got your papers in order not too long ago. You'll bounce back.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Fatpat said:


> No keys in the ignition.
> My broth in law is a deputy in my city and said there is a crew of guys in the area ripping off plumbing trucks.












Listen Patrick, they will probably be back. You may want to sleep in the van with a 12 gauge loaded with triple aught buck shot {000}. Just don't shoot any innocent people. I'd do this until I got the van equipped with the necessary alarms and tracking devices.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OO buck or slug IMHO. Better yet some of those 12ga flare fun rounds.





Disclaimer, this post is in jest only. Proper ammunition for the proper purpose is always the best decision.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> No keys in the ignition.
> My broth in law is a deputy in my city and said there is a crew of guys in the area ripping off plumbing trucks.




I had a compactor stolen off a jobsite in Palos verdes one year it was a sunday 
The compactor was suspended by a cable 9' up in the air. 
Someone in a pickup truck just went around the whole peninsula in broad daylight on a sunday and robbed twenty or so sites. 
The police didnt care actually accused us of submitting false report to get free equipment. LA sucks.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Pat-
> I reccomend all plumbers get hockey puck locks and a two way viper alarm. There's a one mile range on the remote so you'll know if it goes off even when your 80 stories up. The optional SmartStart module will call you when the alarm goes off and gps track your truck. A smaller Gps device can be hidden in expensive equipment. It's called a "Tile".
> You can always make more money. Better than catching the guy and who knows what happening. I know you just got your papers in order not too long ago. You'll bounce back.




Thanks for the advice,
Viper alarms have been installed along with hockey puck locks. Plus proper insurance is in place, I won't be caught with my pants down again.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow, I just watched a video on the viper alarm. Think this will be my next purchase. Sorry to hear about your equipment


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> OO buck or slug IMHO. Better yet some of those 12ga flare fun rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Better be careful whom you shoot ....these days 
you might end up going to jail for not letting someone "less fortunate" than you steal what they simply dont have the brains to earn for themselves..... 

If your life is not threatened and you scatter them all over your parking lot with your shot gun, you could be denying them their civil rights..... 


just saying....:whistling2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Fortunately we have the castle doctrine here in MI.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Fortunately we have the castle doctrine here in MI.



I suppose you think you can shoot him in the driveway and then drag him into your castle and they will believe you????:laughing: 

I am totally with you %100 but you will probably need a lawyer that will cost you more than the tools and truck you were defending when the smoke clears........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I suppose you think you can shoot him in the driveway and then drag him into your castle and they will believe you????:laughing:
> 
> I am totally with you %100 but you will probably need a lawyer that will cost you more than the tools and truck you were defending when the smoke clears........


I hate MCL, makes my eyes bleed. Basically if you feel yourself or a loved one is threatened with great bodily harm, you have a right to protect yourself or that person, no matter your location. Surprisingly we can thank Govenor Moleface for that one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I hate MCL, makes my eyes bleed. Basically if you feel yourself or a loved one is threatened with great bodily harm, you have a right to protect yourself or that person, no matter your location. Surprisingly we can thank Govenor Moleface for that one.












I think {not sure} we have the 'stand your ground' law here in FL. Some states require the person who feels threatened to retreat. It is their duty to retreat. But other states say that you don't have to retreat, just start blasting if you feel that imminent deadly or great bodily harm is headed your way. You don't even have to be in your home or vehicle. You can be out in the street. Just ask Zimmerman who blew that kid Travon Martin away.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I think {not sure} we have the 'stand your ground' law here in FL. Some states require the person who feels threatened to retreat. It is their duty to retreat. But other states say that you don't have to retreat, just start blasting if you feel that imminent deadly or great bodily harm is headed your way. You don't even have to be in your home or vehicle. You can be out in the street. Just ask Zimmerman who blew that kid Travon Martin away.



Tommy....Mr Zimmerman was probably well within his rights to do what he did considering the kid was literally banging his head against the pavement..and he had the scars to prove it.. Zimmermans life has not been a bed of roses since that day... nutcases have been trying to kill him ever since then...

Of course you can blame the media and obama for hypeing the whole thing and trying to make the kid look like some kind of hero.. this was all to achieve some sort of political agenda.. The only thing it did was get the democrats swept out of office in the last election....

Has anyone noticed that ever since Mr Trump got into office that the number of assaults and ambushes and killings of police have gone way, way down???? I wonder why that is?? What a pleasant surprise. 

The liberal media is so busy attacking Trump these days that they have totally left the police alone ..:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Tommy....Mr Zimmerman was probably well within his rights to do what he did considering the kid was literally banging his head against the pavement..and he had the scars to prove it.. Zimmermans life has not been a bed of roses since that day... nutcases have been trying to kill him ever since then...
> 
> Of course you can blame the media and obama for hypeing the whole thing and trying to make the kid look like some kind of hero.. this was all to achieve some sort of political agenda.. The only thing it did was get the democrats swept out of office in the last election....
> 
> ...


 












Agreed. Mark I wasn't stating that I disagreed with Zimmerman's actions. Although he should've let the police handle it. With Zimmerman's broken nose and cuts on the back of his head, it is very believable that he was indeed in fear for his life since he was probable getting beaten up. In the end, they both probably had a chip on their shoulder. Clint Eastwood's character Dirty Harry in not reality. When guns come out, the police start investigating.


----------



## TheOfficeGirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Even if you're 100% in the right and know your life is threatened, there will be a lawsuit that will cost you tens of thousands to defend. When I got my concealed carry, the instructor gave us info on getting insurance to cover those costs. He also said no matter how it goes down, call 911 and make sure they hear that you are terrified for your life. Helps to build your case.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Fatpat said:


> I had full coverage on the truck
> But not the proper coverage on the tools.
> 
> I'm f*cked on tools.
> ...


Did you try to file a claim with your homeowners insurance? We had tools stolen from a truck in our driveway and the home owners insurance said they cut us a check for the deprecated value, or if we buy new direct replacement they would cover the cost.

As my father always told me do not be afraid to ask, worse thing they can say is no.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TheOfficeGirl said:


> Even if you're 100% in the right and know your life is threatened, there will be a lawsuit that will cost you tens of thousands to defend. When I got my concealed carry, the instructor gave us info on getting insurance to cover those costs. He also said *no matter how it goes down, call 911 and make sure they hear that you are terrified* *for your life. Helps to build your case*.















Words of wisdom.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> Thanks for the advice,
> Viper alarms have been installed along with hockey puck locks. Plus proper insurance is in place, I won't be caught with my pants down again.


Did they find your truck or did you get a new one?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a guy slow way down today when I was in the back of my truck. as soon as he saw me in the truck he suddenly peeled out and took off. I'm not sure if I'm just being paranoid since reading this thread but I paid him a visit after I finished the job I was working on. I think I need a shop big enough I can pull the truck right in at night. I have been leaving it at my grandparents since that day but I'm super paranoid and loosing sleep.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I had a guy slow way down today when I was in the back of my truck. as soon as he saw me in the truck he suddenly peeled out and took off. I'm not sure if I'm just being paranoid since reading this thread but I paid him a visit after I finished the job I was working on. I think I need a shop big enough I can pull the truck right in at night. I have been leaving it at my grandparents since that day but I'm super paranoid and loosing sleep.












One friend of mine stopped at a HD one day, he went in and came right back out in like {20} minutes. His van had been broken into and they ripped him off.

Another friend of mine {also a plumber} purchased a sewer video camera and kept it in his van which was parked at his house at night. He used to wake up and look out the window at night to check his van. He slept with one eye open. Guess what? Eventually they stole his camera. He's a nice kid too. Decent young man who works hard like we all do. So no, you're not paranoid.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> One friend of mine stopped at a HD one day, he went in and came right back out in like {20} minutes. His van had been broken into and they ripped him off.
> 
> Another friend of mine {also a plumber} purchased a sewer video camera and kept it in his van which was parked at his house at night. He used to wake up and look out the window at night to check his van. He slept with one eye open. Guess what? Eventually they stole his camera. He's a nice kid too. Decent young man who works hard like we all do. So no, you're not paranoid.


God help the person that decides to rob me of what I have worked hard to get. There is a few type of people I have not respect for and one of them are thieves.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> One friend of mine stopped at a HD one day, he went in and came right back out in like {20} minutes. His van had been broken into and they ripped him off.
> 
> Another friend of mine {also a plumber} purchased a sewer video camera and kept it in his van which was parked at his house at night. He used to wake up and look out the window at night to check his van. He slept with one eye open. Guess what? Eventually they stole his camera. He's a nice kid too. Decent young man who works hard like we all do. So no, you're not paranoid.


I heard the Home Depot scam is when you walk in one of the thieves follows you while the other is breaking into your rig. If you check out quickly they call the partner and he gets the hell out of your truck.

I pull my camera and any high price items out of my van at night and block the van in my driveway with my wife's car. One of my dogs can hear anything and will start barking if she hears any out of the ordinary sound.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

When we used to have the Ford e-350 vans, we had the 
cage in the front and all the windows had the steel mesh windows installed on them... When the saw that they could not just bash in a window it seemed to end all our problems 

A plumber freind of mine who kept his truck parked out on a city street had the windows wired, the cage between the front and back, the alarm system and he also installed some kind of "kill switch" under the dash that he only knew about...... the only thing he had to worry about was someone coming along and stealing his tires off the truck.........


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Some items are just too heavy to steal. My Ridgid 535 pipe threader for example. It would take {2} determined men to get this.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My previous Master had his tool bag stolen out of the back of his cube. It was New Years night, college town, brought his machine up, left the door open when he went back down to get the rest of his tools and clean up stuff. Probably some drunk college kid probably thought it'd be funny to take them since they got a bill from their landlord for tampons.

I never lock up my cube. The back is inches from my garage door. I do have a slider between, but with what I have in the back would take time to move and noise. I guess I'm lucky where I live. Very low crime community, good neighbors. One, next door, is a county judge. 

The biggest crime we have here other than traffic violations is teenagers opening unlocked cars looking for change or cash. Mrs. OpenSights had her car gone through once, left the gps, left all the change, took nothing.


----------

